# Stair Chair Use



## Paulie_G (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a job interview coming up for an EMT-Basic position. A friend of mine told me that part of the testing will involve using a stair chair.  I have been a Basic for over a year and in all that time volunteering and taking classes I have never seen or trained with one.  Physically I'm strong enough to do whatever the test requires but I'm unsure about the procedure involved with using a stair chair.  If anyone knows the proper technique for using these please let me know.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 3, 2009)

They should give you an opportunity to look over the equipment and ask any questions about their use before you have to actually demonstrate your ability to use the stairchair.

Basically, the chair opens up, similar to a folding chair.  You sit the patient on the chair and then apply the seatbelts/straps that are there to help keep the patient in position.  (Typically a lap belt, shoulder/chest straps, and a strap that goes around the ankles to help keep the feet in place.)  There may also be a strap to help hold the head in place, depending upon the type of stairchair it is.

The chair will have wheels on the back legs.  Once your patient is secured, tip the chair back and move it near the staircase.  It will take two people to get the stairchair up/down the staircase.  One person is at the back of the chair, and one at the front.  If there are handles that fold down/slide out/etc, you will want to make sure they are in the proper position.  (Some stairchairs also have a track that looks similar to the tracks on a bulldozer.  The track is on the back of the chair and folds out and locks into place.)

Tip the chair back and move the chair along the staircase.  If you are lucky enough to have a chair with the tracks, lean the chair back far enough so that the tracks are making contact with the edges of the stairs and let it do the work.  You will just have to control the speed and direction in which the chair moves.  If you don't have the tracks, you will have to physically move the chair along the stairs.

I am sure if you look on youtube you can probably find videos of people using stairchairs.  Also try looking up Stryker's website and see if they have anything there.  Hope that helps, and good luck with you interview!


----------



## sdemtb (Mar 3, 2009)

Heres a video off of Ferno's site.

http://www.ferno.com/ezglide/mov_intro.htm


----------



## medicdan (Mar 4, 2009)

Just make sure that when you open the chair, it is locked open, that the little bar clicks (model dependant). It is really embarassing to have your patient sit down and the chair collapse.
Good Luck!


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 4, 2009)

You know, I've only used the stair chair for it's intended purpose once.  Most of the time I use it like a portable wheelchair, when people are in cramped locations and we can't effectively get them to the stretcher.  We load them up in that, wheel them out to the cot, and then put them on that.  

Quite useful tool, I must say.  I've used it a TON of times for that, and the one time I did use it for the stairs it was more helpful that you could imagine.  Made hauling them down stairs one of the easiest things ever, thanks to the amount of leverage it provided.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 4, 2009)

A great tool with more than it's stated use. Makes easy work of stairs and tight quarters. Just try to get a look at one and try to get your hands on it. If possible get someone to sit in it so you can see how the straps go. And relax once you look at it you will see it's not that complicated. And the best of luck.


----------



## Paulie_G (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## mikeN (Mar 4, 2009)

I  know I had a good shift if I didn't have to use the stairchair.


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Its not that hard to us one.u dont have to be a smart person to us one.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 17, 2009)

135383 said:


> Its not that hard to us one.u dont have to be a smart person to us one.



You also don't have to be a smart person to spell *use*. Thank you for your input though, and here is a door prize!!!


----------



## vquintessence (Apr 17, 2009)

mikeN said:


> I  know I had a good shift if I didn't have to use the stairchair.



Haha so true.  I remember doing ride time out in Tulsa, OK... out of the 200+ hrs riding we used the stair chair about twice.  Both times the crew made a huge stink out of it.  Damn westerners not knowing how good they've got it with their ranch homes.    I will admit though... their first-in bags (more like US Airborne jump packs) were a explitive to lug about.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 17, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> You also don't have to be a smart person to spell *use*. Thank you for your input though, and here is a door prize!!!



that's what I thought too


----------



## Paulie_G (Apr 20, 2009)

I got the job! Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

